# Martians! All Quiet on the Martian Front is up running and funded!



## vonhist (May 13, 2013)

If you like Wargaming and/or Sci-Fi check this out.
15/18mm Wargame based on War of the Worlds. Yes they have Martians (and apparently in time Venusians)
Yes Martian Tripods. 
Very nice models at very reasonable prices.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1117201778/all-quiet-on-the-martian-front-miniature-tanks-vs

Note: I am a backer and not officially connected to the project.


----------



## vonhist (May 14, 2013)

some pics for you


----------

